# Tasty, Sweet or semi-sweet wine recipes?



## RighteousDrinker (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm looking for something that is not TOO sweet but not TOO soury/strong.
I want something with a kind of sweetish taste then kinda of a BIT strong taste in the throat or after taste. I'm not sure if i made any sense, let me know if i can clear myself up a bit.
An example of this wine is (Stella Rosa, Moscato D'Asti-Product of Italy)
But only consists of 5.5% ALC. 
Any Help, i'm a bit thirsty here!


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 29, 2015)

The problem with low Alcohol by Volume(ABV) wines is you have to use ample Potassium Metabisulphite (Kmet) or you risk spoilage. For one to do so confidentially one must have pH and So2 test kits. and an understand of the necessary free so2 required. 

It would be easier to set The specific gravity (SG) of my favorite flavor wine. Somewhere around 1.080 which would give a ABV of around 11.8% then when racking I would top up with distilled water, (within Reason) when finished I would back sweeten to taste. The sweetness will bring forward the flavor of the fruit and burry some of the alcohol...


----------



## salcoco (Mar 29, 2015)

Moscato D'Asti is normally a sparkling wine with about 8 percent alcohol. I believe it is in the frizzante category which is lower carbon dioxide than normal sparkling wines like Champagne.
If this is what you desire, just ferment some moscato juice with a starting sg of about 1.080 or less( don't have a hydrometer in front of me). let wine clear after primary fermentation. do not use any kmeta or potassium sorbate. add 3/4 cup sugar per five gallons. stir well and bottle in beer bottle. wine will carbonate much like beer in about a month or two.


----------

